# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Tο ακατοίκητο ακόμα κλουβάκι μου για το κονουράκι!

## Kostas297

Να'μαι κι εγώώώ! 

Δεν έχει επιστρέψει ο κολλητός μου απ'το εξοχικό του που θα μου φέρει ξύλα για το κλουβί οπότε δεν είναι ακόμα όπως θα το ήθελα. 
Θέλω να του βάλω μερικά παιχνίδια ακόμα γιατί έχει μόνο ένα και δεν έχει και μπανιέρα, αλλά για να πάρετε μια ιδέα... 

Ορίστε το ακατοίκητο ακόμα κλουβάκι μου για το κονουράκι!   ::  

Περιμένω feedback!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ωραίο και μια χαρά για κονούρα.Βάλε μια πατήθρα στο πιο ψιλό σημείο για να κοιμάται και να νιώθει ασφάλεια.Πάνω από τα μπολ δεν βάζουμε κάτι  να κάθεται για να μην τα λερώνει .

----------


## Kostas297

Του έχω βάλει τέρμα ψηλά στη μια γωνία το σκοινάκι που φαίνεται στην 3η φωτογραφία για να κοιμάται. Παραείναι μικρό λες;

Έχω πολλά άλλα να του βάλω αλλά θα παραγεμίσει! Του έβγαλα τους κρίκους γιατί έπιαναν πολύ χώρο και αντί γι'αυτό έβαλα ένα καινούριο ξύλινο παιχνίδι. 
Θέλω να δω αν προτιμάει τα ξύλινα ή τα πλαστικά παιχνίδια για να ξέρω τι να του παίρνω!   ::  
Στο φαγητό έβγαλα το σκοινάκι και έβαλα μια ξύλινη πατήθρα απο φυσικό ξύλο με καμπύλες που πήρα από ένα petshop.



Απο αύριο θα έχω καινούριες φωτογραφίες κατοικημένο πλέον! 

To be continued...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Του έχω βάλει τέρμα ψηλά στη μια γωνία το σκοινάκι που φαίνεται στην 3η φωτογραφία για να κοιμάται. Παραείναι μικρό λες;
> 
> .


Ναι είναι μκρό .Να βάλεις ένα ξύλο κάθετα με τις υπάρχουσες μεγάλες στη μία πλευρά του κλουβιού όχι στη μέση και αυτό θα επιλέξει σε ποια θέση να κοιμηθεί.Να κοιτάξεις το ύψος να μη χτυπά το κεδάλι του στο πάνω μέρος και σε τέτοια απόσταση ώστε να μπορεί να γυρνά χωρίς να ακουμπά η ουρά στα κάγκελα.

----------


## Kostas297

::  
Αυτό τότε θα το κάνω το βράδυ που θα το φέρω σπίτι γιατί ακόμα δεν ξέρω τί ύψος έχει!

----------

